# Goat Ear Mites?



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Pan scratches his ears and shakes his head sometimes. Not all the time, but enough to make me wonder about ear mites.
I had my vet on the phone today about the CDT inj, so I asked him if there was any merit in me swabbing Pan's ears and looking at whatever was there under my microscope. He said sure, why not. He said to add a little mineral oil to the slide and take a look and let him know if I saw any creepy crawlies.
I didn't want to give him twenty questions on goat ear mites, but I figured I'd ask here what kinds of ear mites goats can get and how common it is for them to get them?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

If he does end up having mites I would like to know what the vet says to use on them. Thanks.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Actually I just swabbed him and looked at the tiny amount of black gunk I got under the microscope. It isn't mites.
I called my vet back to ask him if it's okay to use my dog's earwash on Pan when I give him a bath later this afternoon. I got the earwash from the same vet and it is just a wash (not for mites). But when Eric calls back I'll ask him what I would have used if I had found mites.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks. One less thing I would have to research. :type:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Np. I love my vet. He puts up with so much from me LOL. He's a great guy.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have heard of Vet RX you can use it for ear mites.

Oh you guys may like to learn of the Fiasco Farms site that a lot of goat people use. I think she even has a ear oil listed you can either make or buy from her. Check it out http://fiascofarm.com/goats/ear.htm


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks DD.
I just talked to Eric (my Vet) and he said that he assumed that i had the good sense to know that I could use the unmedicated ear wash on Pan last night during his bath (which I did).
But I asked him what I would use if I had found mites. He said that I could use Ivomec topically in the ear (because he knows I already have that here). Sounds easy enough.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks. That one is going in the goat folder (as soon as I get one) If I dont make a list before going shopping I forget everything.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep, I'm a list person too LOL.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Your welcome and glad to hear the vet is being helpful for you. You should read up on the Fiasco site as they have a big list of medications and dosing too :wink:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I definitely will.
I'm headed off now to meet the little registered nigerian buckling I'm considering as a potential new guy here (I'll be getting pics to post here).
Once I'm home I'll spend some time on the Fias co site. I need to check out the milking stand plans they have. And I e-mailed Molly last night with the strangest, most disgusting parasite/rat/herbal wormer experience. I might post here about it. I'm kinda waiting to see if she replies to me about it. She's been really nice about replying to my e-mails, but this one was pretty weird LOL (I think it does show the efficacy of her wormers and how wild animals would naturally seek out the herbs to treat themselves though).


----------

